# trunk popper on a 86 cutlass



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

so i bought a code alarm wit a trunk pop option on it but wat do i need to buy or get for it to work? do they sell a latch thatll work wit it or does that have to be custom?


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

do u have the trunk actuator from factory,if not youll need one of those first and depending on the alarm u have u will need relays to trigger it


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

Ok so I need a actuator on it? I don't need it to open all the way up just for the latch to release so I don't gota use my key everytime


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

You need this: http://www.gmpartsgiant.com/parts/gm-solenoid-20052845.html

But I would go to a junk yard first, way cheaper

Also make sure your alarm trunk output has enough amps to move the solenoid, if not you'll need a relay. So if it's a - (Ground) output then you'll need a relay, if it's a +(Positive) output you might be ok, just check the owners manual for that output wire and it should show you how many amps it will max at.


----------



## frost1085 (May 20, 2010)

here u go 36.10 shipped to u from ebay this is the exact same thing i used for my alarm/popper kit also from ebay. worked perfectly i installed it all myself

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1978-1987-B...l:Cutlass+Supreme&hash=item1c2b5d081e&vxp=mtr

thats a pretty good price pluse it comes with the bracket but u will already have that and it comes with the button. heres a pix also. 

the black single wire coming from the trunk release will your power the unit is self grounding gl homie.

and this is not my ebay account just found it for you. if u want to find more just look up your car with trunk release after it.


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

Playboy206 said:


> Ok so I need a actuator on it? I don't need it to open all the way up just for the latch to release so I don't gota use my key everytime


frost posted what the solenoid looks like they came on all gm cars from 83-9? make sure they look the same and mount with one bolt to your factory latch
mounting to the latch is the ground for it then the one wire coming out of it is power going to your trunk release output channel on your alarm,which im sure you will need a relay for since code alarms require them,you dont need the yellow button either unless you want it for convenience since its not needed but some people want it in the glove box 


frost1085 said:


> here u go 36.10 shipped to u from ebay this is the exact same thing i used for my alarm/popper kit also from ebay. worked perfectly i installed it all myself
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1978-1987-BUICK-CUTLASS-MONTE-CARLO-IMPALA-CADILLAC-QUICK-RELEASE-POP-TRUNK-LOCK-/120986601502?pt=Motors_Car_Truck_Parts_Accessories&fits=Year%3A1986|Model%3ACutlass+Supreme&hash=item1c2b5d081e&vxp=mtr
> ...


this is it and you can find them on here for sometimes 5 bucks all u need is the solenoid thats it,the 3 screws u see in da pic are already holding your trunk latch to your trunk


----------



## frost1085 (May 20, 2010)

here is the same guy i orded mines from he shipped fast and answered ?'s for me. same price as mines was 9.99+ 6.95 shipping. he has 3 sets left. and its buy it now so u dont have to bit on it. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/78-88-G-body-trunk-release-Monte-Carlo-SS-LS-Regal-Cutlass-Grand-Prix-Cadillac-/120979303876?pt=Motors_Car_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item1c2aedadc4


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

frost1085 said:


> here is the same guy i orded mines from he shipped fast and answered ?'s for me. same price as mines was 9.99+ 6.95 shipping. he has 3 sets left. and its buy it now so u dont have to bit on it.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/78-88-G-body-trunk-release-Monte-Carlo-SS-LS-Regal-Cutlass-Grand-Prix-Cadillac-/120979303876?pt=Motors_Car_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item1c2aedadc4


uffin: thanks


----------



## frost1085 (May 20, 2010)

Playboy206 said:


> uffin: thanks


anytime homie:thumbsup:


----------

